# Sardinen braten/grillen mit Innereien?



## Seneca (23. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe im Urlaub, aber auch in Deutschland in diesem Sommer viel Sardinen gegrillt und gegessen. 

Beim Kauf von frischen Sardinen waren diese meistens "rund", also nicht ausgenommen/mit Innereien.

Ich habe beim Grillen es meistens wie die Portugiesen gemacht: Die Fische gesalzt und dann im ganzen (mit Eingeweiden) auf den Grill gepackt und später vom ganzen Fisch das Filet "abgegessen/abgeknabbert". 

Der Fisch bleibt super saftig und schmeckt auch nicht, wie vorher von mir befürchtet, gammlig.

Nun habe ich gestern tiefrorene Sardinen (von Escal) gekauft und mir ist es nicht ganz geheuer sie aufzutauen und dann mit Innereien zu grillen/braten. Man sagt ja das der Fang beim Angeln aus hygienischen Bedingungen NIE unausgenommen eingefroren werden darf....

Was meint ihr? Warum scheint das bei Sardinen zu gehen? Wie handhabt ihr das?|wavey:


----------



## Jose (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Sardinen braten/grillen mit Innereien?*

keine ahnung.
gefrorene sardinen brauche ich zerstampft mit salz  zum anfüttern (engodar, epa, sabes falar portuguese?)

zum grillen (sardinhas assadas!) nur frische (dicke!  die es eigentlich gar nicht mehr gibt).

ansonsten lieber spiegelei :m



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah mann, bock auf grundnahrung....


----------



## exstralsunder (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Sardinen braten/grillen mit Innereien?*



Jose schrieb:


> zum grillen (sardinhas assadas!) nur frische (dicke!  die es eigentlich gar nicht mehr gibt).
> ....



Warum soll's die nicht geben?
Ich sehe die nahezu immer, wenn ich in der Metro bin.


----------



## Jose (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Sardinen braten/grillen mit Innereien?*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Warum soll's die nicht geben?
> Ich sehe die nahezu immer, wenn ich in der Metro bin.




sehen und verstehen...

sorry, will jetzt meinen augenblicklichen driss nun gar nicht auf dich abladen.
ich treib mich bei metro und bei richtig großen fischimporteuren rum - und ich seh sardinen im gerade nicht mal baby status.

ist mir jetzt zu aufwändig fang- und sonstige sardinenstatistiken rauszusuchen, vielleicht hilft da ne kleine anekdote weiter:

1995, mercado lagos, ich will mal wieder ne caixa sardinhas als köder kaufen, das sind die billigen weil schon weichen sardinen, da schaut der händler und flöht seine sardinen und dann: herzattacke: ein schrei und ich steh inmitten einer menschenmenge und folge seinem exaltierten geschnatter:

eine sardine durchgeschnitten, er zeigt den anschnitt und betont die etwas über einen mm dicke weiße fettschicht  rundum. von mir geschätzte länge 25+ cm.

und er schnappt fast über: DAS ist eine sardine...

gut, ich kenn sardinhas so mit 22 cm.
leg mal den zollstock an inner metro. 18-20 cm.
kinderschänderei.

ich war 1995 schon spät dran.
jetzt sind wir schon paar schritte weiter.


----------



## volkerm (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Sardinen braten/grillen mit Innereien?*

Das klappt sicher mit dem Grillen mit Innereien. Das Problem bei aufgetauten ist die Konsistenz. Die werden matschig. Mit einem Rost wird das nix.


----------

